# Sour cream substitute & how much baking soda?



## rambet (Apr 7, 2006)

I am making a sour cream coffee cake. I don't have a cup of sour cream asked for in the recipe. I do have a cup of sour whipping cream. (Bought one too many for Easter. It has formed a solid lump in the carton) Can I use this instead of the traditional sour cream? I would think the flavor of the whipping cream might even improve the taste of the cake.

And, I am also making a Pear coffee cake. The recipe calls for 1 1/3 cups of flour and 2 eggs. When I wrote out the recipe I got the baking soda down but missed the baking powder. If the recipe calls for 3/4tsp of soda, would I be safe using an equal amount of baking powder? Most recipes calling for both have pretty equal portions of each.

Any help would be much appreciated!!
Waiting for Spring next to the big lake in Wisconsin
 Rambet


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

that's how i always use up my soured cream. i would say about 1 to 1+1/2 teaspoons of powder.
kat


----------



## rambet (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you. Tried using up the whipping cream and it came out great. I am making the pear coffee cake for tomorrow and will take your tip for baking powder. I'll let you know how it turns out. Intuitively, it sounds like a proper proportion. I needed someone else to tell me I was thinking in the right direction. Thanks Katbalou!
Rambet:chef: 
Waiting for Spring in Wisconsin next to the big lake.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

you're welcome.
kat


----------

